# Farbliche Kennzeichnung Service-Steckdose



## JGrosch (26 Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Brauche unbedingt Hilfe!
Jeder macht es: In jedem Schaltschrank ist eine Service-Steckdose, die sich vorm Hauptschalter befindet.

Gibt es eine Norm oder VDE die besagt, dass diese Steckdose vor dem Hauptschalter sitzt und wenn ja wie heißt die??

Bisher habe ich gehört, dass diese Steckdose andersfarbig ausgeführt werden muss. Steht dies irgendwo schwarz auf weiß??

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß Jens


----------



## TommyG (26 Juni 2008)

Vorschriften, k.A.

Soweit ich weiß, muss die Leitung zwischen Schutzorgan und Zuleitung in Kurzschlußfester Leitung ausgeführt werden. Da bei und alle Fremdspannungen orange gekennzeichnet sind, ist auch diese Leitung, eine 5kV feinflex Ltg, alle 20 cm mit or. Klebeband umwickelt.

Nach dem Shutzorgan ist es ja wieder 'normale' Spannung, auch wenn auch bei Schalter aus Saft drauf ist. Da es auch die einzige Stechdose im Schrank ist, und die innen ist, und alle anderen, außer den Fachleuten keinen Zugang haben dürfen, ist eine separate Kennzeichnung net nötig

Greetz, Tom


----------



## PLCSmilie (27 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nehme an es handel sich hier um eine Maschine. 
Hier gelten die Vorschriften der EN60204, siehe Punkt 5.3.5, ausgenommene Stromkreise. Die Steckdosen würde ich ausgehend von vorm Hauptschalter mit kurzschlußfestem Kabel auf eine Absicherung verdrahten. Nach der Absicherung weiter mit Standardkabel auf die Steckdose fahren. Wichtig ist, dass an der Steckdose ein Warnschild angebracht wird:´"Achtung, auch bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter unter Spannung".

Gruß

PLCSmilie


----------



## IBFS (27 Juni 2008)

JGrosch schrieb:


> Jeder macht es: In jedem Schaltschrank ist eine Service-Steckdose, die sich vorm Hauptschalter befindet.


 
...bei uns sind Servicesteckdosen immer nach dem Haupschalter, denn
ein Laptop hat zum Glück seine USV (Batterie) und mehr brauchen
wir auch nicht zur IB (Absicherung B6)

Gruß


----------



## JGrosch (1 Juli 2008)

Gibt es auch eine Norm für die Farbe von Service-Steckdosen??

Gruß Jens


----------



## PLCSmilie (1 Juli 2008)

Hallo Jens,

meines Wissens nicht. Lediglich die Kennzeichnung, dass die Steckdose auch bei ausgeschalteten Hauptschalter unter Spannung ist. Diese Schilder kann man glaube ich bei Rittal oder Phoenix beziehen. <generall gilt alle Betriebsmittel, welche bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter unter Spannung sind, sind auch zu kennzeichnen, z.B. Schaltschrankbeleuchtung usw..

Gruß

PLCSmilie


----------



## JGrosch (1 Juli 2008)

Danke PLCSmile!

Steht das so in der EN60204, siehe Punkt 5.3.5??

Jens


----------



## PLCSmilie (1 Juli 2008)

Hallo Jens,

in der EN60204 ist nur definiert, welche Stromkreis vorm Hauptschalter abgegriffen werden dürfen. Auch sind hier Hinweise zur Spannungsversorgung dieser Stromkreise angegeben. Die Norm für die Kennzeichnung kann ich nochmal recherchieren, habe ich zur Zeit nicht zur Hand. 
Als Hinweis, ebenso sind auch Klemmen an denen z.B. potenzialfreie Kontakte angeschlossen werden mit einem Schild Achtung Fremdspannung zu versehen. Diese Klemmen können genauso bei ausgeschaltetem Hauptschalter Spannung führen. Die EN60204 schlägt als Drahtfarbe für diese Signal orange vor. Wie gesagt, die Vorschrift für die Kennzeichnung recherchiere ich nochmals.

Gruß 

PLCSmilie


----------



## JGrosch (1 Juli 2008)

Super! Hier schon mal ein dickes Dankeschön!

Gruß Jens


----------



## PLCSmilie (2 Juli 2008)

Hallo Jens,

steht doch in der EN60204, Kapitel 5.3.5:
Wo solch ein Stromkreis nicht durch die Netz - Trenneinrichtung abgeschaltet wird:
müssen dauerehafte Warnschilder, nach 16.1 verwendet werden
es muss eine entsprechende Aussage im Wartungshandbuch enthalten sein
ein dauerhaftes Warnschild in der Nähe jedes ausgenommenen Stromkreises angebracht sein oder der Stromkreis muss räumlich getrennt von den anderen Stromkreisen sein, dei Leiter müssen farblich oder die Leiter müssen  identifizierbar sein (orange für ausgenommene Stromkreise).

Gruß

PLCSmilie


----------



## JGrosch (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo PLCSmilie,

die EN60204, Kapitel 5.3.5 habe ich gelesen, da steht jedoch nichts über die Service-Steckdose selbst drin. Deshalb sucht ich noch dringend Hinweise zu der Service-Steckdose selbst.

Gruß Jens


----------



## HBL (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo Jens

Ich kenne keine EN-Norm, weder in der Norm EN 60204-1 noch in der Norm EN 60439-1, in welcher eine spezielle farbliche Kennzeichnung einer Service-Steckdose gefordert ist.

Wie vorgängig schon festgehalten wurde, müssen entsprechende Warnschilder, kurzschlussfeste Verdrahtung etc. beachtet werden.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## PLCSmilie (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo Jens,

so wie HBL schreibt, entscheidend ist, dass die Servicesteckdose vorm Hauptschalter abgegriffen wird und somit zu den ausgenommenen Stromkreisen zählt. Diese sind dann  entsprechend zu kennzeichnen (Warnschildern, orange...).
Eine farblich Kennzeichnung der Steckdosen selbst kenne ich auch nicht. Ich denke aus Sicht der VDE/EN ist es ausreichend die Steckdosen mit Warnschildern zu versehen.

Gruß

PLCSmilie


----------

